# Nightmare Before Christmas



## blazeno.8 (Nov 3, 2007)

So I don't know if anyone has talked about the new version of the Nightmare Before Christmas, but I'm really excited.  In fact I was so excited about it that I started searching You Tube for Spanish and German versions of it and fell in love with what I found.  Also since I'm learning Russian now, I was interested in that too.

I was wondering where people who aren't in the US get their DVDs.
Right now I have a DVD from Spain that has the following languages: Castillian Spanish (La Pesadilla antes de Navidad), English, Italian (Nightmare Before Christmas), and Portuguese (O Estranho Mundo de Jack).
I am actually looking for a good place to buy the German Version (Nightmare Before Christmas) of this DVD and the Latin American Spanish Version (El Extraño Mundo de Jack).  A place that won't break the bank with shipping that is.

I have found that the movie was also released in Gallego (Pesadelo antes de Nadal), Catalán (Malson abans de Nadal), and Russian (Koshmar pered Rozhdestvom), and was looking for a place to get those.  Just in case anyone was wondering about the total count of languages that I found it in, the number is 20.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 3, 2007)

new version of Nightmare before Christmas? I wasn't aware of a new version..
what is it?


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_new version of Nightmare before Christmas? I wasn't aware of a new version..
what is it?_

 
I it's been revamped for 3D viewing.






Now how "3D" it is... I'm not sure (I hope it's not one of those red & blue goggle flicks).


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 4, 2007)

OH!! yah I saw that,(IT was AMAZING!!)  but the 3d is ONLY in theatres, It wont be released on DVD.

You wouldnt beable to watch Digital 3d at Home without 2 video projectors and a movie screen .

Nightmare before christmas is one my my most favorite movies of ALL TIME! . Disneyland decorates their Haunted mansion during the holidays with Nightmare before christmas decorations. I LOVE IT.


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 4, 2007)

I'd still like to goto the IMAX and see the 3-D TNBC.

As far as foreign language versions, I love the German version, mostly because Nina Hagen's the voice of Sally.


----------



## Bonbonroz (Nov 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Nightmare before christmas is one my my most favorite movies of ALL TIME!_


----------



## cami101 (Nov 6, 2007)

Anyone know how much is changing in the new version, etc, or if it's just adding the 3D?


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cami101* 

 
_Anyone know how much is changing in the new version, etc, or if it's just adding the 3D?_

 
From what I've seen on the Disney website it's just the 3D stuff.  It wouldn't surprise me if the sound has been enhanced too as sound technology develops very quickly too.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 7, 2007)

Im pretty sure that it was actually filmed in 3.d when they made it. But put into regular format for Regular home and theatre viewing., However nothing has changed its the same movie, just in 3-d, and no its not corny  " Pop out -right in front of your face 3-D) its really cool though. and you get to keep your 3.d glasses.
I don't think theatres are running the 3-d version anymore it was a limited time offer.

maybe they will bring it back at CHristmas ? or perhaps halloween next year


----------

